# H R Giger's ghost Trains,, G Gauge? lol



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Some very interesting model making I think people would like to see, 

In this video, 









http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mw7mP7jP3NQ

At 3:30 mins into the video you will see Giger working on his "ghost train". Image this thing in live steam lol (blowing fire and steam out its mouth)



More Information:

http://www.hrgiger.com/ghost.htm - somewhat not safe for work due to the naked alien at the top.



"Although the film is long done, Giger continues to explore his fascination with trains, now as part of his fine art, and is currently building a different, much larger 7-1/4 zoll train which rolls through his house, out into the backyard and over a bridge above the swimming pool.(It is actually a black lagoon; no one has swum in it for 20 years, save for a few creatures.)" - hrgiger's site 


So,

What model rr club does Giger belong too lol 


Andrew


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Too creepy of a train I guess lolol 

Andrew


----------



## BigDigger (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the organic weathering... 

David


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Giger is a genius.. 
twisted and disturbed..but genius. 

what movie was that train from? 
I tried to find a youtube clip of the actual scene from the movie, of the train, 
but couldnt find one. 

Scot


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wasn't that from Sil? Or was it Aliens,,, I think he designed the Alien creature and the mother ship it originated from.


----------

